# Classical Music Question



## Rayn

I just started learning how to play piano, and I came across a song I really want to learn how to play, but I can't figure out what song it is. I saw it on Great Artists - Rembrandt. It plays right after the opening credits.

http://www.guba.com/watch/200091643...4655:05e951a3e0b23432cd641d595846ae9505a2bf80

If anyone could help me identify the song I would be very appreciative.


----------



## zigzag

Daniel Pemberton is credited with the original music - see the end titles. You might like to follow up that particular lead here.


----------

